# QEMU does not work

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I apologize if this is the wrong forum, but I was told that this is the kernel issue.

I built the qemu emulator, but when I ran it I receive following message:

```

IgorsGentoo mini2440 # ./mini2440_start.sh

Starting in .

./../arm-softmmu/qemu-system-arm -M mini2440 -drive file=./mini2440_snapshots.img,snapshot=on -serial stdio -kernel /tftpboot/uImage -mtdblock ./mini2440_nand.bin -show-cursor -usb -usbdevice keyboard -usbdevice mouse -net nic,vlan=0 -net tap,vlan=0,ifname=tap0 -monitor telnet::5555,server,nowait

warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation

Could not initialize device 'tap'

```

I was told that I don't have a TUN support in my kernel.

My kernel is:

```

Linux IgorsGentoo 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #11 Thu Aug 20 22:17:53 Local time zone must be set--see zic man i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Any guidance?

Thank you.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I was told that I don't have a TUN support in my kernel.

 Just a guess, but you should probably add TUN support in your kernel.   :Razz:   In "make menuconfig", look in

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support
```

Clear?

- John

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> I was told that I don't have a TUN support in my kernel.
> ...

 

Cruystal! (C) Tom Cruise "A few good man"   :Smile: 

I will reboot and check that.

Thank you.

----------

